# LAL #420 circa 2006



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

This is an Atlas.
Extremely subtle weathering for two reasons; it started operation (& repaint) round 2002 or so. And rust bucket locos are not the norm. Always good to practice on not over doing it. Plows are CalScale.










Needed to position a light below to see the fuel tank etc. Sorry for washing out the short hood. 



























Great loco though! It has two modes: without power, and super stealth black helicopter whisper mode. It doesn’t make the slightest sound and I’m not exaggerating at all. The cut levers came factory applied. I haven’t seen that type made by any after market companies, or on any other Atlas loco either.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I have an Atlas C-424 from the "Classic" era c. 2002. Whisper-quiet, almost dead-silent running. One of my best engines...


----------

